# [F] Roads of Île-de-France



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

I decided to make a dedicated thread for motorways and other roads of the Paris region. :cheers:
I will start with the photos of A3, A86, A4 and Peripherique.

Here is the map:










1. starting at peripherique, north-east of Paris, southbound

08052011847 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

2.

08052011848 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

3. we will be joining A3

08052011849 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

4. porte de Bagnolet

08052011851 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

5.

08052011853 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

6.

08052011854 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

7. on A3

08052011855 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

8. A3 at the end joins A1 and CDG airport

08052011857 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

9.

08052011858 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

10.

08052011860 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

11. A86 approaching

08052011862 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

12. going for A86 southbound

08052011863 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

13. laguna coupé :cheers:

08052011865 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

14.

08052011869 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

15.

08052011870 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

16. we joined A4 (it's dual numbered, A86 continues...)

08052011872 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

17. ...until here

08052011873 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

18. A86 on the bridge

08052011875 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

19. other direction

08052011876 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

20. you gotta love A4. I think it's the nicest motorway in Paris region

08052011878 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

21.

08052011879 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

22. 2x5

08052011880 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

23. going for Paris center at Bercy

08052011881 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

24.

08052011882 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

25.

08052011884 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

26. we crossed Seine, direction west is on the rive gauche, direction east on the rive droite (voie express G.Pompidou)

08052011887 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

27. it got jammed at st michel

08052011888 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

28.

08052011891 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

29.

08052011892 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

30. I wonder what that town is.

08052011895 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

31. you gotta be a good driver to fit in there in the first try (with drivers behind looking angry at you)  we're near Tour Eiffel

08052011896 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

32. there he is

08052011898 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

33. tourists :nuts:

08052011899 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

34. service voiturier J.Verne :cheers:

08052011900 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

35. road to Eiffel is not in an excelent condition 

08052011901 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

36.

08052011902 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

37. I thought that Alfa has some weird registration, but it turns out it's from Belgique

08052011903 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

38. Japanese? 

08052011906 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

39. going south for peripherique

08052011907 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

40.

08052011910 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr
...


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

41.

08052011914 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

42.

08052011917 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

43. on peripherique again northbound

08052011920 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

44.

08052011923 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

45.

08052011927 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

46.

08052011928 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

47.

08052011929 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

48.

08052011931 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

49.

08052011932 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

50. who wants a parking on the motorway 

08052011933 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

51. you don't say!!

08052011934 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

52.

08052011935 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

53.

08052011936 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

54.

08052011939 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

55.

08052011940 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

56. A1 is joining us

08052011941 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

57. welcome to... Moscou? 

08052011943 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Great photos! Also great parking skills.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There is an active thread about French roads, autoroutes etc etc: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490597


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Verso said:


> Great photos! Also great parking skills.


thanks! 



christos-greece said:


> There is an active thread about French roads, autoroutes etc etc: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490597


yeah, and I am from yesterday. AFAIK Chris allows regional threads, and IDF has so many motorways that it deserves a special thread.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Fender56 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice photos.

On every photo you see trees, something you would never see on similar pix, from a trip trough a big North American city.


----------



## IRELAND (Jan 21, 2010)

Really enjoyed the pics, thanks alot! Love the giant wall of trees on the A4 by the way, we should plant them here in Ireland!


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Fender56 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> On every photo you see trees, something you would never see on similar pix, from a trip trough a big North American city.


That's debatable.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Although I don't really agree with regional threads on H&A I have to congratulate hofburg for this beautiful pictures. I should search my archive for some pictures of Paris motorways made in 2008.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks! heh I didn't even notice that there are trees everywhere, apparently I am used to that. there is a place on peripherique, where even a lake (!) is right above the motorway. 










http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=d&sour...,2.263699&sspn=0.022728,0.066047&ie=UTF8&z=15

I guess that something to do with that France is mainly rural, so they want to bring la campagne even to the capital. 



bogdymol said:


> I should search my archive for some pictures of Paris motorways made in 2008.


you did a roadtrip to Paris? 

Regarding the question of regional threads, there's no problem if Chris decide to merge this thread with the rest of French motorways. I just thought if maybe later I will add some more photos, it would be nice if they were all together.


----------



## Fender56 (Feb 22, 2009)

Penn's Woods said:


> That's debatable.


Ok, find the tree!

Houston pic from the EU vs USA thread:










:cheers:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

hofburg said:


> you did a roadtrip to Paris?


No, I went by plane (BUD-CDG), but I traveled by car on some motorways around Paris.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Fender56 said:


> Ok, find the tree!
> 
> Houston pic from the EU vs USA thread:
> 
> ...


A newly reconstructed-then-under construction section of motorway in the middle of a junction is hardly a fair comparison to all those photos

Find the tree:


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Fender56 said:


> Ok, find the tree!
> 
> Houston pic from the EU vs USA thread:
> 
> ...


You are aware, aren't you, that this country is just slightly larger than Denmark, and that it has quite a few major cities (some of them larger than Denmark....)?


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

Penn's Woods said:


> You are aware, aren't you, that this country is just slightly larger than Denmark, and that it has quite a few major cities (some of them larger than Denmark....)?


Which is why they must get rid of all them evil trees!


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

http://0.tqn.com/d/philadelphia/1/0/C/Y/4/zoo_balloon_05.jpg


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

haha there are a lot of trees

I-405 in Bothell, WA


----------



## old school (Apr 26, 2009)

Fender56 said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> On every photo you see trees, something you would never see on similar pix, from a trip trough a big North American city.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

if you guys compare, you should compare to some city of the same size, New york for example. any photos from there?


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Pictures with roads near La Defense:





































View from New Arc de Triomphe:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Trip to Versailles:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't quite remember where exactly around Paris were this pictures taken: 





































This 2 pictures are taken on A15:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> I don't quite remember where exactly around Paris were this pictures taken:


I'd say they're A15 near Gennevilliers. Perhaps the bridge across the Seine. There aren't that many 2x4 motorways in the Paris region.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Leaving Paris -> heading to CDG Airport:


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'd say they're A15 near Gennevilliers. Perhaps the bridge across the Seine. There aren't that many 2x4 motorways in the Paris region.


I think you are right, because in the folder where the pictures are on the CD those 4 pictures are right before the last 2 ones on my post which I am sure that are on A15 (Argenteuil exit + I remember we went at IKEA at exit 4b).


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

wow, great pics, bogdymol! :cheers: I see you were in Paris during EU presidency.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice motorway to *Vers*ailles.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

hofburg said:


> wow, great pics, bogdymol! :cheers: I see you were in Paris during EU presidency.


Thank you. I was in Paris in August 2008.



Verso said:


> Nice motorway to *Vers*ailles.


The legend says that Versailles was named after a SSC user...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

No thread of Île-de-France is complete without a video of the traffic around the Arc de Thriomphe:


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

bogdymol said:


>


why is this road red/brown?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> The legend says that Versailles was named after a SSC user...


Also *Verso*ix. :yes:


----------



## Fender56 (Feb 22, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> No thread of Île-de-France is complete without a video of the traffic around the Arc de Thriomphe:


In Denmark we had the same rules earlier, but today those in the roundabout have the rights and those entering must wait before entering the roundabout. 

A way better system, than seen on the video, which is chaotic.


----------



## Aronymous. (May 15, 2011)

Fender56 said:


> In Denmark we had the same rules earlier, but today those in the roundabout have the rights and those entering must wait before entering the roundabout.
> 
> A way better system, than seen on the video, which is chaotic.


That's because this is a traffic circle, not a roundabout.


----------



## Fender56 (Feb 22, 2009)

Aronymous. said:


> That's because this is a traffic circle, not a roundabout.


No it´s a circus.....


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

It would take a very complex system if you want to control the Place de Charles de Gaulle with traffic lights. I don't think it would be more efficient than the current situation. I assume it would help somewhat if they actually painted road markings. In Spain most of these traffic circles have road markings.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A4 with the metro line 8 above.









Voie Maza and the Austerlitz bridge with the metro line 5









A86


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I assume it would help somewhat if they actually painted road markings.


I think it would be even worse, because no one would follow them, but some people would rely on others assuming they will follow them, so it would be even more dangerous. If you followed road markings, you'd need to make several circles to get from the innermost lane to the outermost one safely according to rules.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Aronymous. said:


> That's because this is a traffic circle, not a roundabout.


This distinction does not exist in Europe


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> This distinction does not exist in Europe


Of course, it exists.
Roundabout and traffic circle don't have the same traffic rule.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually it does exist in France doesn't it(i.e th Arc de Triomphe)? I've never seen a roundabout with no give way signs or traffic lights in person though


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> Within city limts, two million versus eight.


Duh! Of course. The City of Paris covers 87 km², whereas New York City covers 789 km². So it's apples and oranges.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Greater London covers 1 572km2


----------



## mcarling (Nov 1, 2008)

The City of London covers about 2.5 square kilometers. It probably makes more sense to measure urban areas than political areas.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The City of London is pretty irrelevant to today, and is only there for historical reasons, and legal "London" is Greater London, not the City


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

brisavoine said:


> Duh! Of course. The City of Paris covers 87 km², whereas New York City covers 789 km². So it's apples and oranges.


Read the whole thread for context, please, before throwing "duh"s around.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah, I'm still a bit lost in this kind of roundabouts. luckily most of them have traffic lights, and they are, normally, full of cars, so I just follow the others.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A15









Boulevard intercommunal du Parisis


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Greater Paris's road network:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Verso said:


> Great photos! Also great parking skills.


There WAS more than enough space to park the car. I think the real skill was in ACTUALLY finding a parking space in the first place.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Me neither, regional threads were a compromise around 2008 when Kosovo declared its independence, and was either a national or regional thread, depending on your point of view. After that, many other regional threads popped up, but almost all died out. I can merge this thread if there is great support for it.


I think local/regional threads are fine, if there's a great deal of interest in a City's, Regional, or Provincial/State/County routes. If it gets TOO politically and/or nasty, the thread gets locked, either till tempers calm down, or if required, permanently.



Fender56 said:


> No it´s a circus.....


No. It's perilously close to being an unofficial demolition derby. Using YOUR vehicle. hno:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Fargo Wolf said:


> No. It's perilously close to being an unofficial demolition derby. Using YOUR vehicle. hno:


it's not that bad. It functions with the 'zipper system' (?) everywhere.










You just have to watch both of your mirrors and you're fine.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Peripherique, porte de Vincennes


16052011971 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Going back to Penn's Woods' statement that New York is 4 times more populated than Paris based on administrative limits (apples and oranges), I've finally completed a little comparison that is more apples and apples (or oranges and oranges).

I've compared New York City (excluding Staten Island, which is very different from the rest of NYC in term or urbanism, density, etc.) with the same area in Paris (same land area), and looked at the population of both. Here is the result (maps are exactly at the same scale, despite what your eyes may tell you).


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Why no Staten Island? You have the "Bois" or whtever they're called


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Staten Island covers 151.5 km², whereas the Bois de Boulogne and Vincennes cover only 18.4 km² together. Moreover, Staten Island is really quite separated from the rest of NYC. Staten Island is 25 km from Midtown Manhattan, whereas the Bois de Boulogne and Bois de Vincennes are both only 7 km from Châtelet-Les Halles.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

How did you do that? I'd like to see one of those for London


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

London has already been done. :angel:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

huh, Paris is more dense.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What is total km of motorways in the Paris metropolitan area?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

LtBk said:


> What is total km of motorways in the Paris metropolitan area?


It depends on the definition, but if you take the exits to the last suburbs, and include the Voie Expresses, it's approximately 700 kilometers worth of motorway(like) roads.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> London has already been done. :angel:


Thank you!


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It depends on the definition, but if you take the exits to the last suburbs, and include the Voie Expresses, it's approximately 700 kilometers worth of motorway(like) roads.


That's huge. There are countries that don't have 700 km worth of motorway (like) roads...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Most of them do not have 14+ million inhabitants either


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

A13 -> Paris


Paris versailles 103 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


Paris versailles 106 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


Paris versailles 107 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


Paris versailles 113 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

peripherique nord -> A1


Paris versailles 130 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr

interesting video about peripherique and its maintenance


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Peripherique - A3 - A86


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Rush hour


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

^ which maps are these?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

The last time I used a car in morning rush hour (it was in May), it took me over 2 hours to go from CDG airport to my home in Montrouge. (44 km)
(About 20 km/h in average speed and most of the trip was in freeways). :nuts:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

yup. In Paris intra muros the average speed is around 10 kmh even without jams.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

*Rue de Rivoli and Champs-Elysées at night*

(with my friend's camera)



_DSC6670 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6686 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6682 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6689 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6720 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6708 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6701 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6728 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


_DSC6739 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Pheripherique a few months ago, northbound from A6 to A3, with an amazing flow of traffic at rush hour...


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

you never know what to expect at peripherique. sometimes it will be fluid during rush hour, sometimes you will get stuck at 10 p.m.  btw those photos on champs elysées were taken at 1.30 a.m., and you can see there's a light traffic jam on some of them.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I`m on that peripherique in the middle of the night sometimes with situations getting dangerously close to stuck in traffic. Especially when they close the A3 AND the peripherique on the west side, which happens often...


----------



## kubam4a1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Any chances of the N104 completion in the near future? Is the A86 so congested every day ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A/N104 would've been better if it was some sort of London Orbital-like road. Nowadays there are many 2x2 sectors and many TOTSO's along N104, sort of making it less effective as a good bypass. Most traffic only uses short sections of N104.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

A86 is pretty much congested every day, yes. N104 is still the best alternative, despite the ongoing roadworks on the Orly side of Paris...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I want to film most motorways and expressways in Paris some day. I assume the best time to do that is in August when all Parisians are in southern France.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I want to film most motorways and expressways in Paris some day. I assume the best time to do that is in August when all Parisians are in southern France.


I'd stick with a nice and early Sunday morning outside a holiday season. My favorite time to drive in the Paris area...


----------



## Harry (Nov 8, 2002)

Road_UK said:


> I'd stick with a nice and early Sunday morning outside a holiday season. My favorite time to drive in the Paris area...


I think you've just described the best time to drive in to _any_ city.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

but Paris particurally, if you don't want to film at night... 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...assee-ville-la-plus-embouteillee-d-europe.php

Paris is Europe's most congested city. and mostly due to city socialistic politics.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Nothing, I imagine, compared to what the whole country will look like tomorrow.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

What will it look like tomorrow?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

This is (or was, depending on your time zone) the last work day in June. Doesn't that make this weekend the first "grand départ" ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

No that's in early August.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Vive la France ! [rolleyes]

http://www.bison-fute.equipement.gouv.fr/fr/le-communique-de-presse-r97.html

"Comme chaque année, l’axe routier menant du nord de la France à la Méditerranée connaît à l’arrivée de l’été, une circulation plus importante en raison de l’affluence des nombreux conducteurs étrangers d’Europe du nord attirés par les conditions climatiques plus favorables du sud de la France." 

"As is true every year the highway corridor leading from the North of France to the Mediterranean experiences, at the beginning of summer, an increase in traffic due to the many foreign drivers from northern Europe attracted by the more favorable climatic conditions of southern France."

My translation, and my underlining. Of course, no one's passing through southern France to, say, Spain or Italy....


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The French go on vacation later than most Benelux/Germany/Scandinavian countries. Most of them do settle in Southern France as Spain beyond Catalonia is generally considered to be beyond driving range for family vacations.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

nothing is out of range for Dutchmen though


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

hofburg said:


> nothing is out of range for Dutchmen though


Why Dutch travel by car across Europe more often than other Europeans?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I see more Poles and Germans about then the Dutch... But the Dutch do like to travel a lot...


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

*https://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=B...FW585wId0EkjAA&mra=me&mrsp=1,0&sz=13&t=m&z=11*

Bagnolet (A3 junction), peripherique

DSC01205 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

DSC01206 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

DSC01207 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

DSC01209 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

DSC01211 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's the Boulevard Périphérique, right? How bad is congestion there outside rush hours and during weekends?


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

DSC01213 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's the Boulevard Périphérique, right? How bad is congestion there outside rush hours and during weekends?


yes. there's almost no congestion in August, when these photos were taken.  and normally you don't get stuck outiside rush hours, it's dense, but fluid (travel speed from 40-80 km/h)


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Bercy


DSC01214 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Chinatown in the back 

DSC01216 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

DSC01218 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

A6b is ugly 


DSC01221 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

just before joining with A6a

DSC01224 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

interchange for A10, A11 (Bordeaux, Nantes) and Orly airport

DSC01225 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

A6

DSC01227 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

Some photos with traffic jams
1. A1 towards Peripherique.


2.


3.


4. A15



5. A4 towards Metz. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

haha, nice. when was that?


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

Photos 1-3 was taken on Friday at 8 AM , 4th on Wednesday at 9AM, 5th on Friday at 6PM.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

hofburg said:


> A6b is ugly
> 
> 
> DSC01221 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


It used to look uglier, since that tunnel is quite new (although it looks like they practicly only build a roof on it). This is what it looked like about a year ago:


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think it looks all that bad. I've seen worse.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

where? 2000+ km to the east?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No, 300 km to the north.  :runaway:

In the surface, the coverage of the A6b is a big change.
I didn't reconize the area at all, last time I been here.

The picture is right above the A6b.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

There are calls to reduce speed limits on the Perepherique from 80 to 70 km/h. Main reasons are noise reduction and pollution.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Reducing the speed limit by 10 km/h only saves about 0.4 dB. Not worth it. Traffic is often slower anyway due to congestion.


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^You`re right, there is only late night when traffic is fluide.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

peripherique is usualy under or higher than level of surrounding, traffic noise at night is not disturbing.


----------

